# Autobead



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

AutoBead was founded on an ethos of simplicity and efficiency - They carry a great range of maintenance products - Shampoo, Wheel Cleaner, QD , Tyre Dressing etc to Ceramic Detailers and Coatings.

If you havent given them its a Brand worth trying .

Take a look at the Brand Here


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I’ve used I think 5 of their products… all very good and worked well. Good brand.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Bratwurst said:


> I’ve used I think 5 of their products… all very good and worked well. Good brand.


Which products have you used ?


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I’m still working my way through the sample tyre gel I received from you guys in my lovely mystery box 👍


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

They certainly look reasonably priced; I don't know anything about the brand but the prices look good.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> I’m still working my way through the sample tyre gel I received from you guys in my lovely mystery box 👍


Hope you like it 



Shiny_N! said:


> They certainly look reasonably priced; I don't know anything about the brand but the prices look good.


Yes priced well and we have been getting good feedback from people


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Interior Detailer, Glass Coating, Glass Cleaner, Surface Prep and used their ceramic on my wheels but can’t remember which one. All have been spot on but my favourite is surface prep, works perfectly, cleans great and perfect work/flash time.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Yes I do like the tyre gel 👍 yet to use the interior detailer and APC that also came at the same time - did I mention how good the mystery box was 😏


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> Yes I do like the tyre gel 👍 yet to use the interior detailer and APC that also came at the same time - did I mention how good the mystery box was 😏


 just make sure you spread the word ... Xmas ones coming soon !!!!


----------

